# rides and/or clubs in Telluride, CO area



## ggggggg123 (Apr 16, 2011)

I will be working in Telluride for a week soon and am considering bringing my road bike (by car). 

Are there any group rides or information on the internet about routes in the area? Some distance away (e.g. Durango) would be OK too. I am worried about dangerous roads and would like some local info before heading out. Alternatively, a good bike shop with information?

I am relatively new to road cycling, regularly do long rides with groups at 6000 ft altitude, averaging <15 mph, so I won't be hanging with the pros.

Thank you!


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*Info*

We are located in Ridgway which is 45 min outside of T-Ride (between Montrose - T-Ride). Probably the most popular road ride from there is up Lizard Head pass as far as you want then back. Not much in the way of shoulder and a bit pot holed out though, but a great ride none the less!. If your not comfortable with that then you can drive your bike over to Placerville and ride Hwy 62 back over to Ridgway. You'll have a 3-4ft shoulder the whole way out and back and will get in about 47 miles.
Last I have to recommend Red Mtn Pass (The Million Dollar Hwy). Ouray to Silverton and back is about 50 miles Again, very little shoulder however cars are going very slow and give us plenty of room. No shoulder, 800+ft sheer drop and incredible views. It's the most incredible road ride in this area:thumbsup:
Check our website for more details including Garmin stats for the rides (sorry, no Lizard Head).


----------



## ggggggg123 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you, that is great info. 
I will definitely pass on the narrow shoulders and pot holes, but the Placerville-Ridgeway ride sounds like a good idea.
The climb from the Ridgway side looks intimidating. The climb from Placerville side looks like something I have done a few times recently here at 6000 ft altitude. So I may ride up to the top from Placerville and turn around, at least the first time around.


----------



## deeppowder (Jul 20, 2011)

*Telluride*

so i live in tride but am new to road riding too(just got a bike last week). Lizard head is a nice two hour ride. The road down valley towards Placerville is a mess right now with dirt and rocks from the mud slides that we have been having on a daily basis. There are a few nice rides in Aldasoro and up in the ski ranches. Not long but 1-2 hours with some stiff climbing. Also there is littler traffic on those roads. I do not know about any group rides. Paragon sports might organize them still(changed ownership so im not sure). The best bike shop in Town is Life cycles. They certainly can point you in the right direction for rides(They also rent road and mountain bikes too). If you have a mountain bike certainly bring it. Telluride has some of the finest mountain biking trails around. 
Have Fun 
deeppowder


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

Yea, the Ridgway side of Dallas Divide kicks up a little harder for sure but you just grind through it. The big part of the climb is about 2 1/2 to 3 miles (7 miles of rolling terrain to the base). What do you have for gearing on the bike? I suggest a compact front with a 11-28 on the rear. That will get you up anything here with a reasonable amount of fitness.


----------

